# Musselman coaster hubs, how good are they?



## greenephantom (Jan 30, 2011)

So I've mostly dealt with Schwinns for the last 15 years or so, so I'm familiar with the Bendix and New Dep and Morrow hubs, but not the Musselman coaster brake hubs.  Just picked up a bunch of loose Musselman hubs and parts, I'm digging on the "air-cooled" shell versions, wondering how the braking performance of these hubs compares to that of other brands.  The braking surface and design looks adequate, but how well do the Musselman hubs work in real life?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have an "air cooled" version on my Higgins.  Works fine, but I think the ND hubs are better.


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 31, 2011)

I have one laced up on a rider.I find that there is no subtle braking for the hub.Meaning you cant just pedal backwards and expect to stop . This is at slow speeds.Virtually no brakes (might as well drag your feet). The hub does brake pretty good at faster speeds though....You just have to (stand ) on the brake though.It will lock up if stood on too hard .Overall it is rideable...but I wouldnt let Aunt Suzie take it for a first time cruise.Just my own opinion formed from riding 3 or 4 of these hubs.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2011)

JAcycle said:


> I have one laced up on a rider.I find that there is no subtle braking for the hub.Meaning you cant just pedal backwards and expect to stop . This is at slow speeds.Virtually no brakes (might as well drag your feet). The hub does brake pretty good at faster speeds though....You just have to (stand ) on the brake though.It will lock up if stood on too hard .Overall it is rideable...but I wouldnt let Aunt Suzie take it for a first time cruise.Just my own opinion formed from riding 3 or 4 of these hubs.




I couldn't have put it better, had one on a Higgins.

Pat


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 31, 2011)

Bummer, I was hoping that these hub were at least as good as the Bendix hubs.  But I guess I should ask the folks who posted responses, were your hubs overhauled or where they as-found?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jan 31, 2011)

I overhauled mine and really have not had any real problems with it other than the brakes being "just adequate".


----------



## JAcycle (Feb 1, 2011)

I overhaul every hub that I get my hands on.Mussleman hubs are very easy to redo.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.  Too bad that these hubs only have so-so brakes.  I was really hoping to use one of the air-cooled versions on a mild custom straightbar project, but good brakes are more important to me than hub style.  Oh well, plenty of Bendix hubs in the parts cabinet.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

